# Babys



## franzi1 (27. Aug. 2010)

hallo,
unsere Kois haben dieses Jahr ungefähr 150 Bays bekommen. ca 100 Stk. konnten bereits erfolgreich abgekeschert und in anderen teichen umgesetzt werden. Nun mein Problem: Die kleinen lassen sich nicht mehr fangen. Habt ihr eine Idee wie ich diese aus unseren Teich bekomme? Für ernstgemeinte Ratschläge bin ich Euch dankbar.


L.G. Franzi


----------



## freddy909 (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Babys*

Hallo Franzi,

ich glaub da hilft nur teamwork. Das heißt mit 2-4 Leuten die Baby´s in die enge treiben und abfischen. Wenn das nicht klappen sollte bleibt nur noch die hardcore methode und wasser raus pumpen. Welche teichform hat denn der teich in dem sie jetzt sind?

Lg freddy


----------



## guenter (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Babys*

Hallo Franzi,

ich habe immer bis zum Spätherbst gewartet (sind sie langsamer, da Wasser kälter).

Dann am Abend mit der Taschenlampe angeleuchtet. Lache nicht, es geht.

Hatte mir dieses Jahr einen Wäschesack in den Teich gehangen und den Laich

mit den Laichschnüren hinein getan. Dadurch habe ich sie alle zusammen.



 

Nachteil: sie wachsen etwas langsamer.  Aber beim raus holen keine Probleme.


----------



## franzi1 (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Babys*

Hallo,
Danke das ist ja schon mal eine gute Idee!   Das mit dem Wäschesack ist interessant- ist sogar besser wie mein selbstgebautes Hälterungsbecken. (ist nicht sehr ansehnlich, dafür bin ich aber auch eine Frau) 



Liebe Grüße Franzi


----------



## franzi1 (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Babys*

Wir waren mit 4 Personen (gleichzeitig dabei) die Fische raiszuholen. Den teich haben wir auch schon ausgepumpt, konnten wir aber nicht komplett, da unsere Kois zu wenig Sauerstoff hatten, diese wollten immer rausspringen. Ich denke auch nicht, das die Babys den Winter überleben und ich möchte es erlichgesagt auch gar nicht ausprobieren. Und bei den Temperaturen nochmal leerpumpen ist sicherlich auch keine Gute Idee.

LG Franzi


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Babys*

Hallo Franzi!
Warum glaubst du, dass die kleinen Kois den Winter nicht überleben werden?
Ich hab zwar keine, hätte aber getippt, dass die das locker schaffen.

Im Zoohandel bzw. Angelfachgeschäft findest du Reusen,
mit denen du die kleinen Fische sehr schonend und vor allem selbsttätig fangen kannst!
Für recht kleine Fische ist sowas aber auch schnell z.B. aus einer PET-Flasche gebastelt;
das haben wir im Aquarium schon mit Erfolg eingesetzt.


----------



## franzi1 (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Babys*

@ schwarzer Peter, 
danke für den Tipp daran habe ich noch nicht gedacht, werde mal sehen wo ich eine Reuse herbekomme.

L. G. Franzi


----------



## SusiS. (18. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Babys*

Scheinbar haben sich unsere Gründlinge gründlich vermehrt. In den letzten Wochen haben wir ab und an gefüttert, so alle 2 Tage im Schnitt, denn eigentlich sollen sich die Fische aus dem Teich ernähren. Da wir aber 2 eigentlich waren es 3 Koi eingesetzt haben, wollten wir diese etwas zahmer bekommen und schon zeigte uns der ganze Schwarm gemischter Fische von __ Karausche irgendwas, Goldfischformen, Gründlinge und Bitterlinge wie gelehrig Fische doch sein können. Sie hatten schnell heraus, wo die Happen hinfielen ;-) So bekam dann doch jeder etwas ab 
Wie wahrscheinlich ist es , dass die Brut den Winter überlebt ?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Babys*

SEHR wahrscheinlich
und sehr wahrscheinlich bastelst du gerade an einem stattlichen Überbevölkerungsproblem!

Wenn du die Fische fütterst, führst du regelmäßig Biomasse zu,
die sich im Teich akkumuliert - wo sollte sie auch sonst hin?
Wenn du es nicht schaffst, die bilanzierend wieder rauszubekommen,
wirst du früher oder später aber sicher eine trübe Kloake voll kranker Fische dein Eigen nennen.
Ein (klassischer) Filter, wie du ihn um schweres Geld kaufen kannst,
hilft da nahezu nichts.


----------



## SusiS. (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Babys*



> [SEHR wahrscheinlich
> und sehr wahrscheinlich bastelst du gerade an einem stattlichen Überbevölkerungsproblem!



Wie meinst du das ?



> Wenn du die Fische fütterst, führst du regelmäßig Biomasse zu,
> die sich im Teich akkumuliert - wo sollte sie auch sonst hin?



Hat dieses irgendwas mit meiner Frage zu tun *grübel*  Meine Frage bezog sich darauf, ob die Brut überleben wird und nicht auf die Biomasse meines Teiches ;-)



> Wenn du es nicht schaffst, die bilanzierend wieder rauszubekommen,
> wirst du früher oder später aber sicher eine trübe Kloake voll kranker Fische dein Eigen nennen.



Hilf mir mal einer vom Schlauch runter, verstehe nur Bahnhof oder war die Antwort nicht für mich, denn diese deine Antwort geht an meiner Frage total vorbei. 



> Ein (klassischer) Filter, wie du ihn um schweres Geld kaufen kannst,
> hilft da nahezu nichts



Es liegt nahe, die Antwort ist nicht für mich und meine Brut gedacht ist ;-)


----------



## derschwarzepeter (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Babys*

Ok, ich habe da wohl ein wenig zu schnell und zu weit extrapoliert.

Fakt ist: 
Wenn dein Teich nicht wirklich schlecht angelegt ist oder massiv überbevölkert ist,
werden die Jungen (Brut ist es keine, denn Karpfen brüten nicht) durchkommen.

Das ist aber erst das eigentliche Problem:
Karpfenfische bekommen VIELE Junge und wenn du die fütterst und großziehst,
kommt es unweigerlich zur erwähnten Überbevölkerung mit allen erwähnten Folgeproblemen,
AUSSER du wirst die kleinen Fische irgendwie los.
Aber bitte AUF KEINEN FALL in ein natürliches Gewässer einsetzen!


----------



## SusiS. (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Babys*



> Wenn dein Teich nicht wirklich schlecht angelegt ist oder massiv überbevölkert ist,
> werden die Jungen (Brut ist es keine, denn Karpfen brüten nicht) durchkommen.



Ich finde unser Teich ist gut angelegt und nicht überbevölkert. Wobei das liegt wohl auch im Auge des Betrachters. Wir haben kaum Algen und dieses Jahr einen guten Bewuchs der Wasserpflanzen. Leider mickern der __ Wassersalat immer so herum und Teichlinsen verschwinden sang und klanglos. Dafür haben die __ Teichrosen dieses Jahr gut zugelegt.   

Fischbrut nenne ich im allgemeinen Brut, weil es die Brut der Fische ist ohne das sie drauf brühten, wie die Hühner auf den Eiern ;-) 



> Karpfenfische bekommen VIELE Junge und wenn du die fütterst und großziehst,
> kommt es unweigerlich zur erwähnten Überbevölkerung mit allen erwähnten Folgeproblemen,
> AUSSER du wirst die kleinen Fische irgendwie los.



Wir haben nun den Teich seit 2008 und die Gründlinge sind die 1. Fische die Junge bekommen haben. Von den anderen Fischen habe ich noch keine Brut gesichtet. Gefüttert werden sollten nur die Koi, damit sie zahmer werden, aber auch nur alle 2-3 Tage. Im Moment füttern wir gar nicht. Hier regnet es seit mind. 10 Tagen fast ununterbrochen, dazu ist es schon etwas kühler und die Fische sind abgetaucht. Da wird nicht gefüttert. Auf der anderen Seite möchte ich natürlich den Altbestand an Fischen gut über den Winter bekommen.

Die kleinen Fische bekomme ich schon los, das wäre kein Problem. Die Frage war, werden sie den Winter überleben oder gibt es da eine natürliche Auslese.

Auf den Gedanken die Fische in die Nordsee zu entlassen, bin ich noch nicht gekommen ;-)

;-)


----------



## derschwarzepeter (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Babys*



SusiS. schrieb:


> ... Die Frage war, werden sie den Winter überleben oder gibt es da eine natürliche Auslese. ...


Beides ja.

Der __ Wassersalat (wenn´s denn eine Pistia stratiotes ist) wächst hierzulande nicht wirklich toll im Teich;
da reicht die Luftfeuchtigkeit und die Temperatur nicht 
und gegen Tropfen (und die hatten wir heuer genug) ist der allergisch.

Als Wasserpflanze im Sinne von SUBMERSEN (= untertaucht lebenden) Pflanzen gilt der ohnehin nicht,
genausowenig wie die __ Teichrosen und die Teichlinsen (wenn´s denn Lemna = __ Wasserlinsen) sind.
Letztere wachsen nur in recht belastetem Wasser und werden in deinem Fall von den Fischen verspeist.
Gerade submerse Pflanzen (wie Myriphillum, Elodea, ...) sind aber für einen funktionierenden Teich unerlässlich;
wie sieht´s denn da aus?


Überbevölkerung liegt eindeutig NICHT im Auge des Betrachters, sondern liegt vor, 
wenn die Lebewesen im Teich nicht ohne menschliches Zutun überleben können.

Brut ist eindeutig ein falscher Ausdrück für junge Karpfenfische,
außer vielleicht sie wurden durch Abstrich gezogen.
Dagegen gibt es viele Fischarten, bei denen man sehr wohl von Brut spricht,
da die echte Brutpflege betreiben, die den Henderln nix nachsteht.

Lass uns doch bei den richtigen Begriffen bleiben, 
sonst wird die Kommunikation schwierig und mnissverständlich:
Wir sagen ja auch nicht, die Hühner WERFEN die Eier, oder?


----------



## SusiS. (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Babys*

Den __ Wassersalat haben wir hauptsächlich um evtl. überschüssige Nährstoffe aus dem  Wasser zu ziehen. Es waren __ Wasserlinsen, nur sind die irgendwann oder eher nach wenigen Tagen verschwunden.

Auf der einen Seite soll im Teich eine Fläche bewachsen sein um Algen einzudämmen, auf der anderen Seite taugen jetzt selbst __ Teichrosen dafür nicht mehr, seltsam. womit genau soll denn nun so eine Teichfläche bewachsen werden und was genau blüht  schöner als eine Teichrose und worauf genau kann man verschiedene Lebewesen anschauen, wenn nicht auf den großen Blättern der Teichrose.

Wir haben keinen belastenden Teich und sind eigentlich ganz froh, dass unsere Wasserpflanzen dieses Jahr sich gut ausgebreitet haben. 

Der Teich ist Terrassenflörmig angelegt worden und ist in der Mitte 2 Meter tief. Aus der Tiefe wachsen Unterwasserpflanzen, die sich aber an der Wasseroberfläche nicht zeigen, also herausschauen, welche das genau sind, muss ich nachschauen. 
Im Grunde müssen die Fische sich ihr Futter selben suchen, also aus dem Teich leben. Die angestammten Fische leben nun seit 2 Jahren im Teich und wir hatten keine nennenswerte Verluste. Auch nicht nach dem letzten Winter und wenn wir etwas zufüttern um die Koi etwas zahmer zu bekommen, wird der Teich nicht gleich umkippen  um sich in eine stinkende grüne Brühe zu verwandeln. Besonders da wir so gut wie keine Algen haben.

Wir haben einen ganz normalen Gartenteich, den wir genau nach vorherigen schlau machen gebaut, bepflanzt und mit Fischen bevölkert haben.

Die Frage oder der Titel bezog sich auf Brut oder auf Jungfische. Ist nicht Brut der allgemeine Begriff für Jungfische ? So dachte ich zumindest. Brutpflege ist mir bei den Fischen nicht aufgefallen, es wundert mich sowieso, dass wir Jungfische haben, denn im letzten Jahr hat uns der Eisvogel die neu eingesetzten Goldorfen aus dem Teich geholt. 

Komisch ist nur, dass allgemein auch bei Fischen von Brutpflege gesprochen wird. Hunde werfen z.B. genau wie Katzen. Hühner brühten ihre Eier aus und ziehen ihre Brut dann auf. 

Also ich kann der Kommunikation, auch an Hand deiner Fremdwörter dank Wikipedia und Google ganz gut  folgen ;-)


----------



## SusiS. (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Babys*



> Aus der Tiefe wachsen Unterwasserpflanzen, die sich aber an der Wasseroberfläche nicht zeigen, also herausschauen, welche das genau sind, muss ich nachschauen.



In der Mitte des Teiches wächst Tannenwedel (Hippuris vulgaris). Über dem Tannenwedel breiten sich die großen Blätter der Teichrose aus und im Verlauf des Teiches haben sich kleinere Kissen in den oberen Terrassen, vom Tannenwedel angesiedelt.

Wie geschrieben wir haben so gut wie keine Algen im Teich.


----------

